# Stereotypes!!!



## LadyDernhelm (Mar 28, 2003)

Okay, all characters in LOTR at one time or another have been given a stereotype. Often more than one!!! This is a challenge to see who can come up with the MOST stereotypical comment for a certain character. No quoting allowed!!!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 28, 2003)

Legolas - 'Legolas is sooooo hot!'   Yucky fangirls.    Oops, that was for the movies. Oh well.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 29, 2003)

not sure I understand the challenge, but how about




> Gandalf - the wise old wizard


----------



## Saucy (Mar 29, 2003)

> yucky fan girls!



excuse me but i happen to like orlando but not just because he plays legolas and i must point out he is just one of the perks that comes with lotr's because i loved the books before i loved him! so lay off
ok evilness gone!


i know the stereotype thing is very obvious moreso in the movies though,


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 29, 2003)

Pippin-The fool
Merry-Mishievious
Sam-The fat hobbit
Frodo-Ring boy
Aragorn-Stinky
Eowyn-Too skiny and pale
Arwen-Perfect!

I can't think of anymore,give me awhile.


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Mar 29, 2003)

Theres lots of Stereotypes

Aragorn - noble warrior hero
Arwen : midieval type girl ( sitting at home weaving banners for lover, etc )

A lot of stereotypes made by Tolkien fit a lot of his characters too, like all elves sing a lot and are beautiful and wise , etc. The hobbits are home creatures who never leave their villages, dwarves are all stone dwelling gold grabbing etc. Its not a really serious thing , its still awesome writing, but now that I think of it, there WERE a lot of stereotypes. I mean, I doubt all elves were the same, or all dwarves, and Tolkien pointed it out quite well in LOTR ( Gimli, the elf friend , Frodo, Bilbo, the travellers )


----------

